# Roma: Rudiger verso il Chelsea



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la Roma sta trattando con il Chelsea per la cessione di Rudiger. E' probabile quindi che sarà lui il difensore che verrà ceduto dalla società giallorossa, vista la decisione di Manolas di rimanere a Roma. L'agente di Rudiger è atteso a Londra.
Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Tell93 (30 Giugno 2017)

Dai che questi smantellano


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2017)

Se prendiamo il turco e con Conti già chiuso se si riesce a fare ragionare Lotito per Biglia penso che non siamo inferiori alla Roma visto le loro cessioni e il fatto che hanno un nuovo allenatore alla sua prima esperienza in un top team italiano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2017)

Almeno i palloni li terranno?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Giugno 2017)

Ma come rudiger lo avete sempre etichettato come un cesso, quindi se lo cediamo non ci indeboliamo, visto che resta manolas, e poi si parla di 35 mln quindi può partire anche domani per quanto mi riguarda. Vedo che molti parlano di smantellamento ma fino ad ora è stato ceduto solo salah , che è una perdita grave, per il resto stanno ancora tutti là. Sarà ceduto paredes che è una riserva e rudiger che a detta di molti è una pippa, Mario rui al napoli che non è Marcelo , e sono stati presi karsdorp pellegrini e gonalons, tranne che nel ruolo di Salah quest'anno saremo più forti dello scorso anno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma come rudiger lo avete sempre etichettato come un cesso, quindi se lo cediamo non ci indeboliamo, visto che resta manolas, e poi si parla di 35 mln quindi può partire anche domani per quanto mi riguarda. Vedo che molti parlano di smantellamento ma fino ad ora è stato ceduto solo salah , che è una perdita grave, per il resto stanno ancora tutti là. Sarà ceduto paredes che è una riserva e rudiger che a detta di molti è una pippa, Mario rui al napoli che non è Marcelo , e sono stati presi karsdorp pellegrini e gonalons, tranne che nel ruolo di Salah quest'anno saremo più forti dello scorso anno.



quoto vendere Manolas è smantellare 
vendere Rudiger a quelle cifra è un'affare


----------



## neoxes (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma come rudiger lo avete sempre etichettato come un cesso, quindi se lo cediamo non ci indeboliamo, visto che resta manolas, e poi si parla di 35 mln quindi può partire anche domani per quanto mi riguarda. Vedo che molti parlano di smantellamento ma fino ad ora è stato ceduto solo salah , che è una perdita grave, per il resto stanno ancora tutti là. Sarà ceduto paredes che è una riserva e rudiger che a detta di molti è una pippa, Mario rui al napoli che non è Marcelo , e sono stati presi karsdorp pellegrini e gonalons, tranne che nel ruolo di Salah quest'anno saremo più forti dello scorso anno.



Basta che arrivate dietro di noi, potete pure essere 10 volte più forti dello scorso anno.


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma come rudiger lo avete sempre etichettato come un cesso, quindi se lo cediamo non ci indeboliamo, visto che resta manolas, e poi si parla di 35 mln quindi può partire anche domani per quanto mi riguarda. Vedo che molti parlano di smantellamento ma fino ad ora è stato ceduto solo salah , che è una perdita grave, per il resto stanno ancora tutti là. Sarà ceduto paredes che è una riserva e rudiger che a detta di molti è una pippa, Mario rui al napoli che non è Marcelo , e sono stati presi karsdorp pellegrini e gonalons, tranne che nel ruolo di Salah quest'anno saremo più forti dello scorso anno.



avete perso anche il portiere e li ci sarà una bella differenza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

Allison è il portiere della Roma 
avevano 2 Nazionali in rosa
poi temo la beffa Skorupski che scalza il Brasiliano


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma come rudiger lo avete sempre etichettato come un cesso, quindi se lo cediamo non ci indeboliamo, visto che resta manolas, e poi si parla di 35 mln quindi può partire anche domani per quanto mi riguarda. Vedo che molti parlano di smantellamento ma fino ad ora è stato ceduto solo salah , che è una perdita grave, per il resto stanno ancora tutti là. Sarà ceduto paredes che è una riserva e rudiger che a detta di molti è una pippa, Mario rui al napoli che non è Marcelo , e sono stati presi karsdorp pellegrini e gonalons, tranne che nel ruolo di Salah quest'anno saremo più forti dello scorso anno.



Rudiger è molto più forte di Manolas, tant'è che sia Spalletti che Conte hanno chiesto lui e non certo il greco.
Salah non è rimpiazzabile, se non spendendo soldi che on avete. Era colui che creava superiorità numerica e faceva realmente la differenza, pur col difetto di sbagliare troppo sotto porta.

In ogni caso, fare un confronto individuale acquisti/cessioni è fuorviante; la Roma va incontro ad una stagione difficile perché storicamente ha sempre un calo dopo una o due stagioni tirate a tutta (per di più senza vincere nulla), e soprattutto perché la difesa a 4 di Di Francesco sarà prevedibilmente un colabrodo. Lo era il suo Sassuolo, lo era la Roma di Spalletti prima di mettersi a 3 dietro. Secondo me lotterete per il quarto /quinto posto, magari con noi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Giugno 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> avete perso anche il portiere e li ci sarà una bella differenza.



Va beh non è che Szczesny fosse questo fenomeno, portiere normalissimo, allison e skorupsky non sono inferiori


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Rudiger è molto più forte di Manolas, tant'è che sia Spalletti che Conte hanno chiesto lui e non certo il greco.
> Salah non è rimpiazzabile, se non spendendo soldi che on avete. Era colui che creava superiorità numerica e faceva realmente la differenza, pur col difetto di sbagliare troppo sotto porta.
> 
> In ogni caso, fare un confronto individuale acquisti/cessioni è fuorviante; la Roma va incontro ad una stagione difficile perché storicamente ha sempre un calo dopo una o due stagioni tirate a tutta (per di più senza vincere nulla), e soprattutto perché la difesa a 4 di Di Francesco sarà prevedibilmente un colabrodo. Lo era il suo Sassuolo, lo era la Roma di Spalletti prima di mettersi a 3 dietro. Secondo me lotterete per il quarto /quinto posto, magari con noi.



Rudiger è più forte di manolas nel mondo delle favole, tra i 2 c'è un abisso. Secondo, se fare un confronto individuale acquisti cessioni è fuorviante per noi lo è anche per voi. Salah sarà difficilmente sostituibile ma abbiamo fatto 85 punti anche con gervinho .


----------



## neoxes (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Rudiger è più forte di manolas nel mondo delle favole, tra i 2 c'è un abisso. Secondo, se fare un confronto individuale acquisti cessioni è fuorviante per noi lo è anche per voi. Salah sarà difficilmente sostituibile ma abbiamo fatto 85 punti anche con gervinho .



Simile a Salah per caratteristiche, ora chi prendete, Bolt? Perotti-Dzeko-ElShaarawy, auguri.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

Penso che sarà l'ultima cessione in casa Roma. Non venderanno mai Nainggolan all'inter; come dimostra anche questa trattativa, vendono solo all'estero.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Rudiger è più forte di manolas nel mondo delle favole, tra i 2 c'è un abisso. Secondo, se fare un confronto individuale acquisti cessioni è fuorviante per noi lo è anche per voi. Salah sarà difficilmente sostituibile ma abbiamo fatto 85 punti anche con gervinho .



Manolas nel complesso è più forte (migliori mezzi tecnici), ma è un difensore spesso poco concentrato, non di certo carismatico, non di certo leader di reparto, non grintoso. Questo lo rende inferiore anche a Rudiger.
Ti ricordi Mexes? Qui in ufficio, colleghi tutti romanisti e laziali, lo paragonano sempre a Mexes come attitudine. Uno che si sente una prima donna


----------



## The Ripper (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Penso che sarà l'ultima cessione in casa Roma. Non venderanno mai Nainggolan all'inter; come dimostra anche questa trattativa, vendono solo all'estero.



sono decenni che la Roma vende i suoi titolari a Inter o Juve.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono decenni che la Roma vende i suoi titolari a Inter o Juve.



Penso che dopo lo sgarbo Pjanic dell'anno scorso siano cambiate un po' le cose. Tre cessioni, tutte all'estero.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Rudiger è più forte di manolas nel mondo delle favole, tra i 2 c'è un abisso. Secondo, se fare un confronto individuale acquisti cessioni è fuorviante per noi lo è anche per voi. Salah sarà difficilmente sostituibile ma abbiamo fatto 85 punti anche con gervinho .



Ma seriamente ? Quella testa marcia di Manolas ?

Rudiger rimane a mia sensazione, parte Manolas ma da un'altra parte.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Rudiger è molto più forte di Manolas



adesso che siano dei polli non possiamo distorcere la realtà 
il Greco gli toccava fare dei stra recuperi per recuperare i svarioni difensivi da centrale del Tedesco 
più di una volta glieli visti fare... !

allora David Luiz che cos'è un fenomeno per caso ? mai visto un centrale così scarso valutato così 
chissà che miracolo ha fatto Conte per farselo titolare ? 
però intanto sono già 2 anni che cerca un'altro centrale forte XD


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Manolas nel complesso è più forte (migliori mezzi tecnici), ma è un difensore spesso poco concentrato, non di certo carismatico, non di certo leader di reparto, non grintoso. Questo lo rende inferiore anche a Rudiger.
> Ti ricordi Mexes? Qui in ufficio, colleghi tutti romanisti e laziali, lo paragonano sempre a Mexes come attitudine. Uno che si sente una prima donna



il carismatico sarebbe che fa il bullo in campo ? 
poi dai "poco concentrato" 

se lo era... non recuperava gli sbagli/svarioni del Tedesco 
semmai sarebbe l'incontrario.. 
gli costringeva ha fare dei bei scatti per rimediare altroché 
+ di una volta.. 

di buono Rudiger ha la prestanza fisica.. per il resto poco o nulla
sicuramente il Greco è + forte di Rudiger
come sostieni anche tu.. 
non capisco cosa c'entri quella cafonata del grintoso e carismatico per renderlo + forte.. 
valgono + quelli dei mezzi tecnici ? ma dov'è


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Rudiger è più forte di manolas nel mondo delle favole, tra i 2 c'è un abisso. Secondo, se fare un confronto individuale acquisti cessioni è fuorviante per noi lo è anche per voi. Salah sarà difficilmente sostituibile ma abbiamo fatto 85 punti anche con gervinho .



Sei tifosa della Roma e sostieni che Manolas sia più forte di Rudiger? Le vedi le partite, giusto? Manolas gode di grande reputazione per misteriosi motivi, ma è un disastro. Ha due ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi, regala due palle gol a partita agli avversari coi suoi errori in disimpegno, ha troppo irruenza, spesso fuori posizione, troppo amante dell'anticipo. Con Manolas a comandare la difesa, la Roma prendeva due gol a partita di media, fino a Natale. Sono dati oggettivi. Poi Spalletti si è messo a tre, ha dato il comando delle operazioni a Fazio, ed è andata meglio. 
Rudiger è titolare nella nazionale più forte del mondo, è duttile e può giocare in tutti e quattro i ruoli della difesa, è cercato dagli allenatori migliori al mondo. 
Non c'è proprio confronto. Avevate trovato il fesso (quello che aveva fatto prendere Kondogbia a 40) che vi aveva riempiti di soldi per una mezza pippa, purtroppo vi è andata male.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sei tifosa della Roma e sostieni che Manolas sia più forte di Rudiger? Le vedi le partite, giusto? Manolas gode di grande reputazione per misteriosi motivi, ma è un disastro. Ha due ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi, regala due palle gol a partita agli avversari coi suoi errori in disimpegno, ha troppo irruenza, spesso fuori posizione, troppo amante dell'anticipo. Con Manolas a comandare la difesa, la Roma prendeva due gol a partita di media, fino a Natale. Sono dati oggettivi. Poi Spalletti si è messo a tre, ha dato il comando delle operazioni a Fazio, ed è andata meglio.
> Rudiger è titolare nella nazionale più forte del mondo, è duttile e può giocare in tutti e quattro i ruoli della difesa, è cercato dagli allenatori migliori al mondo.
> Non c'è proprio confronto. Avevate trovato il fesso (quello che aveva fatto prendere Kondogbia a 40) che vi aveva riempiti di soldi per una mezza pippa, purtroppo vi è andata male.



Io le partite della roma le vedo tutte e manolas è molto forte, mette continue toppe agli errori altrui, che ha 2 ferri da stiro però è vero. Comunque abbiamo giocato a 3 per pochissimo, giusto il tempo dellapartenza di Salah per la coppa d Africa , da marzo in poi abbiamo giocato sempre a 4


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Simile a Salah per caratteristiche, ora chi prendete, Bolt? Perotti-Dzeko-ElShaarawy, auguri.



Simile a Salah ma 100 volte più scarso, prenderemo a quello che si dice o ziyech o thauvin


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono decenni che la Roma vende i suoi titolari a Inter o Juve.



La Roma Americana non ha mai venduto un suo titolare in italia, mai. Eccezion fatta per pjanic per il quale è stata pagata la clausola rescissoria e quindi non fa testo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma come rudiger lo avete sempre etichettato come un cesso, quindi se lo cediamo non ci indeboliamo, visto che resta manolas, e poi si parla di 35 mln quindi può partire anche domani per quanto mi riguarda. Vedo che molti parlano di smantellamento ma fino ad ora è stato ceduto solo salah , che è una perdita grave, per il resto stanno ancora tutti là. Sarà ceduto paredes che è una riserva e rudiger che a detta di molti è una pippa, Mario rui al napoli che non è Marcelo , e sono stati presi karsdorp pellegrini e gonalons, tranne che nel ruolo di Salah quest'anno saremo più forti dello scorso anno.


Stai sicura che uno tra Nianggolan e Manolas lo mollate  Tranquilla, presto tornerete dove vi compete.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Sei tifosa della Roma e sostieni che Manolas sia più forte di Rudiger? Le vedi le partite, giusto? Manolas gode di grande reputazione per misteriosi motivi, ma è un disastro. Ha due ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi, regala due palle gol a partita agli avversari coi suoi errori in disimpegno, ha troppo irruenza, spesso fuori posizione, troppo amante dell'anticipo. Con Manolas a comandare la difesa, la Roma prendeva due gol a partita di media, fino a Natale. Sono dati oggettivi. Poi Spalletti si è messo a tre, ha dato il comando delle operazioni a Fazio, ed è andata meglio.
> *Rudiger è titolare nella nazionale più forte del mondo,* è duttile e può giocare in tutti e quattro i ruoli della difesa, è cercato dagli allenatori migliori al mondo.
> Non c'è proprio confronto. Avevate trovato il fesso (quello che aveva fatto prendere Kondogbia a 40) che vi aveva riempiti di soldi per una mezza pippa, purtroppo vi è andata male.



hahahaha sono Milanista ma nella tua analisi 
1- tutte e 2 hanno dei piedi da stiro.. (mi sa che sono finiti centrali apposta) 
2- Hummels e Boateng e il titolare nella Nazionale più forte del Mondo scompare 
3- Spalletti e Conte il migliori al mondo.. questa me nuova 
e pensare che Luciano acclamava Vermaelen.. con "stiamo parlando di vermaelen! vermaelen!" una pippa assurda XD 
Conte fa giocare D.Luiz e stranamente sono 2 anni che cerca disperatamente un'altro centrale...
e per me cade male.. però sempre meglio del brasiliano 

ripeto sono Milanista e guardo quasi tutte le partite della serie A(praticamente non quelle in contemporanea) 
ma io in ottica depotenziamento ero + felice che se ne andava Manolas altroché


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stai sicura che uno tra Nianggolan e Manolas lo mollate  Tranquilla, presto tornerete dove vi compete.



Nainggolan non si muove, e nello sport non esistono posti che competono ad alcuni e non ad altri, e negli ultimi 17 cmpionati siamo arrivati sul podio 11 volte, quindi direi che abbiamo consolidato la nostra posizione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2017)

Ci aggiorniamo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2017)

Affare della Roma, Rudiger è un cesso ai pedali.

Con 4 cent hanno preso il tezino olandese, Moreno che non è più scarso di Rudiger ed Gonalos..

Perdono SOLO se cedono Nieangollan che non è solo il giocatore più importante ma anche il giocatore leader in quella squadra.

Salah invece è una perdita grave secondo me, ma se trattengono il ninja, possono benissimo sostituirlo..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Affare della Roma, Rudiger è un cesso ai pedali.
> 
> Con 4 cent hanno preso il tezino olandese, Moreno che non è più scarso di Rudiger ed Gonalos..
> 
> ...



Concordo con quello che dici quasi totalmente, forse è esagerato chiamare rudiger cesso a pedali perché non è proprio scarso, è un difensore che rasenta la sufficienza, ma per queste cifre va venduto. E comunque non sarà moreno il sostituto, si andrà o su foyth o su lemos, che mi dicono essere promettenti ma che personalmente non ho mai visto giocare quindi non saprei. Moreno è il sostituto di vermaelen.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la Roma sta trattando con il Chelsea per la cessione di Rudiger. E' probabile quindi che sarà lui il difensore che verrà ceduto dalla società giallorossa, vista la decisione di Manolas di rimanere a Roma. L'agente di Rudiger è atteso a Londra.
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Era molto ma molto meglio vendere Manolas, se devo scegliere dei due preferisco nettamente Rudiger, certo continuo a non capire perchè la Roma debba vendere per forza qualcuno ora boh.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Giugno 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma come rudiger lo avete sempre etichettato come un cesso, quindi se lo cediamo non ci indeboliamo, visto che resta manolas, e poi si parla di 35 mln quindi può partire anche domani per quanto mi riguarda. Vedo che molti parlano di smantellamento ma fino ad ora è stato ceduto solo salah , che è una perdita grave, per il resto stanno ancora tutti là. Sarà ceduto paredes che è una riserva e rudiger che a detta di molti è una pippa, Mario rui al napoli che non è Marcelo , e sono stati presi karsdorp pellegrini e gonalons, tranne che nel ruolo di Salah quest'anno saremo più forti dello scorso anno.



Infatti Rudiger è un cesso a pedali. Non so come faccia il Chelsea a volerlo e soprattutto a darvi tutti quei soldi.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la Roma sta trattando con il Chelsea per la cessione di Rudiger. E' probabile quindi che sarà lui il difensore che verrà ceduto dalla società giallorossa, vista la decisione di Manolas di rimanere a Roma. L'agente di Rudiger è atteso a Londra.
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



*Sportmediaset: è fatta per Rudiger. Il Chelsea verserà alla Roma 33 mln più 5 di bonus. L'ufficialità già dopo la confederations cup.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: è fatta per Rudiger. Il Chelsea verserà alla Roma 33 mln più 5 di bonus. L'ufficialità già dopo la confederations cup.*



affare? si affare uper mega grandioso per la Roma 
e per i Romani finalmente la smetteranno nel dare il Ninja prossimo all'addio (all'Inter poi )


non penso che non l'accontentino ora 
guadagnano 38 mln da Rudiger XD penso abbiano i fondi per il ritocco 

plusvalenza.. pagato 15 venduto a 38... + 23 mln


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Luglio 2017)

Ho letto 33 milioni al Chelsea, per Rudiger????

MA perchè noi siamo sempre incapaci di vendere bene??


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ho letto 33 milioni al Chelsea, per Rudiger????
> 
> MA perchè noi siamo sempre incapaci di vendere bene??



Perchè i giocatori che abbiamo non hanno valore e in più hanno un ingaggio tre volte superiore al loro effettivo rendimento.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Luglio 2017)

de rossi - strootman - nainggolann - pellegrini - gonalons = grande centrocampo, al momento il migliore della serie A


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ho letto 33 milioni al Chelsea, per Rudiger????
> 
> MA perchè noi siamo sempre incapaci di vendere bene??



Forse hai un ricordo vecchio di Rudiger, appena arrivato era un disastro, adesso è stato obiettivamente uno dei migliori centrali del campionato, per dire quest'anno ha secondo me giocato meglio di Manolas. 

Ad ogni modo felicissimo la Roma stia letteralmente smantellando. Ora aspettiamo parta anche Manolas. Poi magari Nainggolan si rompe e chiede pure la cessione. 

Daje Roma, lasciace il posto in chempions.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse hai un ricordo vecchio di Rudiger, appena arrivato era un disastro, adesso è stato obiettivamente uno dei migliori centrali del campionato, per dire quest'anno ha secondo me giocato meglio di Manolas.
> 
> Ad ogni modo felicissimo la Roma stia letteralmente smantellando. Ora aspettiamo parta anche Manolas. Poi magari Nainggolan si rompe e chiede pure la cessione.
> 
> Daje Roma, lasciace il posto in chempions.



Manolas non verrà più venduto, uno dei 2 doveva essere ceduto perché la coppia manolas rudiger è assortita malissimo, tanto che spalletti quest'anno non li ha mai fatti giocare centrali insieme , hanno tutti e 2 i piedi a banana, e di francesco vuole almeno uno dei 2 centrali con i piedi buoni , per questo saltato manolas allo zenit hanno dato rudiger al chelsea. Nainggolan sta per rinnovare a 4,5 netti e non si muove sicuro. Il posto in champions andate da qualcun altro a prenderlo, per es dall'inter che non so a che titolo mettete sempre nelle prime 4.

Uno dei migliori centrali del campionato direi di no, visto che ha giocato quasi sempre terzino destro


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la Roma sta trattando con il Chelsea per la cessione di Rudiger. E' probabile quindi che sarà lui il difensore che verrà ceduto dalla società giallorossa, vista la decisione di Manolas di rimanere a Roma. L'agente di Rudiger è atteso a Londra.
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Non capisco chi parla di smantellamento della Roma, hanno fatto un gran centrocampo, io rosico un po' per Pellegrini ma era già loro. Strootman o Nainggolan all'Inter ci vanno solo nei sogni di Ravezzani. Salah ottimo giocatore ma rimpiazzabile, fra Manolas e rudiger ne parte solo uno. E mi azzardo pure a dire che la partenza di Spalletti è un guadagno per loro.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2017)

Ahahahaha finalmente verrà fuori il vero valore della Rometta a forza di smantellare 

Senza Salah fanno pietà, per loro è fondamentale 

E se dio vuole la smetteranno di andare a fare le figurette in Champions uscendo col Porto e perdendo punti col Victoria Plzen


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Manolas non verrà più venduto, uno dei 2 doveva essere ceduto perché la coppia manolas rudiger è assortita malissimo, tanto che spalletti quest'anno non li ha mai fatti giocare centrali insieme , hanno tutti e 2 i piedi a banana, e di francesco vuole almeno uno dei 2 centrali con i piedi buoni , per questo saltato manolas allo zenit hanno dato rudiger al chelsea. Nainggolan sta per rinnovare a 4,5 netti e non si muove sicuro. Il posto in champions andate da qualcun altro a prenderlo, per es dall'inter che non so a che titolo mettete sempre nelle prime 4.
> 
> Uno dei migliori centrali del campionato direi di no, visto che ha giocato quasi sempre terzino destro



Cosi sicura non verrà venduto Manolas? Ora che ha annusato i 4-5 mln d'euro all'anno secondo te accetta di rimanere a Roma per prenderne un terzo? Mah, non escluderei parta anche lui a questo punto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2017)

Rudiger al Chelsea è un'ottima opera di rafforzamento da parte della Roma


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha finalmente verrà fuori il vero valore della Rometta a forza di smantellare
> 
> Senza Salah fanno pietà, per loro è fondamentale
> 
> E se dio vuole la smetteranno di andare a fare le figurette in Champions uscendo col Porto e perdendo punti col Victoria Plzen



Veramente sono 4 anni di fila che arriviamo nei primi 3, e i primi 2 anni salah non c'era, la verità è che noi abbiamo un buon impianto di squadra e cambiare 1-2 o anche 3 interpreti non ha mai influito sui risultati della squadra, l'anno scorso senza pjanic sembrava che dovessimo crollare , e invece abbiamo fatto 7 punti in più dell'anno prima. Per carità mi fa piacere che tu ridi, vuol dire che sei una persona allegra, ma aspettare e lasciare che il campo dia i suoi responsi è sempre consigliabile. Buon divertimento.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cosi sicura non verrà venduto Manolas? Ora che ha annusato i 4-5 mln d'euro all'anno secondo te accetta di rimanere a Roma per prenderne un terzo? Mah, non escluderei parta anche lui a questo punto.



Secondo me non verrà venduto e gli sarà rinnovato il contratto, altrimenti non si spiega questa velocità nel cedere rudiger. Sulla cifra del rinnovo manolas ora ha poco margine di trattativa visto che i mln dello zenit li ha rifiutati lui, vedremo come si evolverà la situazione.


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Rudiger al Chelsea è un'ottima opera di rafforzamento da parte della Roma



Per qualche strano motivo, in questo forum Rudiger è ritenuto una mezza pippa, Manolas un campione. Secondo me, con tutto il rispetto, avete visto poche partite della Roma. È esattamente il contrario. 
E se non vi fidate del mio parere, fidatevi di:
- Spalletti, che li allenati entrambi, e avrebbe voluto Rudiger e NON Manolas;
- Conte, che a parità di prezzo ha voluto Rudiger e NON Manolas;
- Monchi e Di Francesco, che a parità di prezzo avrebbero voluto cedere Manolas e NON Rudiger.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Per qualche strano motivo, in questo forum Rudiger è ritenuto una mezza pippa, Manolas un campione. Secondo me, con tutto il rispetto, avete visto poche partite della Roma. È esattamente il contrario.
> E se non vi fidate del mio parere, fidatevi di:
> - Spalletti, che li allenati entrambi, e avrebbe voluto Rudiger e NON Manolas;
> - Conte, che a parità di prezzo ha voluto Rudiger e NON Manolas;
> - Monchi e Di Francesco, che a parità di prezzo avrebbero voluto cedere Manolas e NON Rudiger.



Spalletti avrebbe voluto rudiger perché manolas è un attaccabrighe, litiga con tutti i compagni, nello spogliatoio non è amato, ha una soglia del dolore bassissima, se si graffia un ginocchio chiede il cambio, e questo aspetto a spalletti dava molto fastidio, però al centro della difesa ci giocava lui e non rudiger, quando giocavamo a 4 con bruno peres e emerson, rudiger stava in panchina, anche questo vuol dire qualcosa, spalletti gli preferiva non solo manolas ma persino fazio.
Sui gusti di conte con giocatori non parlo , uno che ha fatto comprare David luiz mi fa paura.
La Roma preferiva vendere Manolas perché è in scadenza 2019 e non si trova un accordo sul rinnovo, quindi l'anno prossimo sarebbe andato via per pochi soldi, l'anno in cui venderlo era questo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2017)

Visto 2 anni di Roma.. il realtà guardo tutte le partite(prima e con il Tedesco) 
Manolas era nettamente + forte di Rudiger 
Rudiger è come J Jesus ottimo quando deve usare la forza fisica
ma come centrale... lo lascerei ben lontano da quella zona

poi inutile citare le scelte di mercato
quante volte abbiamo visto fare delle scelte scellerate dai Dirigenti/Allenatori ?
come che si dice ? che DS sbagliano per forza qualcosa nel mercato 

ora è sicuro che Nainggolan rinnova e Manolas rimane 
a quanto pare non voleva lasciare lo stile di vita di Roma.. oltre ad essere pagato in Euro 

il vero ridimensionamento è Salah.. facile da rimpiazzare? ma dov'è !? 
con questa mossa la Roma ha perso minimo 10 punti di classifica

p.s. poi se prendono il miglior difensore italiano come media ?? (ormai 2 anni di fila) cosa diciamo ? 
io sono un tantino preoccupato se si prendono Acerbi alias ha i piedi buoni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Spalletti avrebbe voluto rudiger perché manolas è un attaccabrighe, litiga con tutti i compagni, nello spogliatoio non è amato, ha una soglia del dolore bassissima, se si graffia un ginocchio chiede il cambio, e questo aspetto a spalletti dava molto fastidio, però al centro della difesa ci giocava lui e non rudiger, quando giocavamo a 4 con bruno peres e emerson, rudiger stava in panchina, anche questo vuol dire qualcosa, spalletti gli preferiva non solo manolas ma persino fazio.
> Sui gusti di conte con giocatori non parlo , uno che ha fatto comprare David luiz mi fa paura.
> *La Roma preferiva vendere Manolas perché è in scadenza 2019 e non si trova un accordo sul rinnovo, quindi l'anno prossimo sarebbe andato via per pochi soldi, l'anno in cui venderlo era questo.*


*
*
buono a sapersi.. il prossimo anno ci sono sul mercato De Vry e Manolas 
vediamo come giocano quest'anno e se ne vale la pena


----------



## tifosa asRoma (1 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> [/B]
> buono a sapersi.. il prossimo anno ci sono sul mercato De Vry e Manolas
> vediamo come giocano quest'anno e se ne vale la pena



De vrji scadenza 2018 , l'anno prossimo va via a 0

PS concordo riguardo salah perdita enorme


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Luglio 2017)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> De vrji scadenza 2018 , l'anno prossimo va via a 0
> 
> PS concordo riguardo salah perdita enorme



De Vrji, salvo ripensamenti, rinnoverà, probabilmente col tacito accordo di esser ceduto la prossima estate.

Comunque per me nell'equilibrio della Roma cambia poco se vende Manolas o Rudiger, l'importante è che non ceda Nainggolan all'Inda.. quello sarebbe un suicidio.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2017)

La Roma non è un supermarket!

Monchi cit


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2017)

Hahahaha che ridere 
Tifosi Chelsea: " Ma chi è questo Rudiger ??"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> La Roma non è un supermarket!
> 
> Monchi cit



con Parades penso sia finita..


----------



## pennyhill (2 Luglio 2017)

Giocatore perfetto per Conte. Con il ritorno di Christensen, direi che dietro sono al completo, almeno numericamente parlando.


----------

